# VmWare in FreeBSD



## m69 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi all. I want to install VmWare in FreeBSD but I don't know how I can do it. Who can help me? 
Thanks


----------



## _martin (Jun 2, 2012)

m69 said:
			
		

> Hi all. I want to install VmWare in FreeBSD but I don't know how I can do it. Who can help me?
> Thanks



Hi, unfortunately nobody. It's not possible (supported) to run VMware on FreeBSD. You can use emulators/virtualbox though.


----------

